# R.I.P. Marley the Columbian Tegu



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to regretfully share with you all that Marley the Tame Columbian Tegu has passed away. I got home today from work and went to feed him and he was taking his last few breaths when I found him. He just died suddenly with no signs of illness or injury. Yesterday he was just fine and as active as he usually is. It is just part of the circle of life.


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your little guy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you, james.w.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 4, 2010)

That's sad news. Sorry about that. It's hard...


----------



## reptastic (Nov 4, 2010)

I know how hard it is loosing a pet, I give you my condolences and offer my support, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Orion (Nov 4, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

My condolences, Bryan A. That is an absolute nightmare.

In solidarity,

David


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I very soory for your loss and That sucks man. Its difficult losing a animal that you love, and I'm very sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it must of been a shock to you to just loose him like this. May he R.I.P and may God give you comfort to your mind and healing to your heart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww that really sucks! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

